# Monitorização Criosfera - 2008



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 01:27)

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2008.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2008 às 20:25)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007*

*Lakes under glaciers a key to sea level rise*

*Western Greenland Ice Growing; Still Global Warming*

Greenland's Sermitsiak reported, “The ice between Canada and southwestern Greenland has reached its highest level in 15 years.” Denmark's Meteorological Institute used satellite images to track the southward expansion of the ice and when the paper asked how these findings “fit in with” continual reports of Arctic ice “melting at a record rate due to increasing temperatures,” global warming was, of course, affirmed.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007*

Cobertura de neve ate ao momento 





Destaque especial para a Grécia


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007*

Apesar de ter nevado na Grécia e Turquia, a área de gelo no hemisfério norte, já está a sofrer uma quebra! Esperemos que recupere agora no final do mês e  durante o mês de Março!






No hemisfério Sul, continuamos um uma anomalia positiva, embora esta seja cada vez menos significativa.

Já agora, da mesma foram que existe esta página na internet que nos dá os valores da área do gelo em ambos os hemisferios, não haverá por aqui algo que nos indique a variação do volume desse gelo? É que isso sim, era de valor. Mas também percebo que seja algo dificil (se calhar ainda impossivel) de medir. Até porque os satélites não nos dão essa informação.

Mas se existêm estações que medem a variação da profundidade do gelo na Gronelância e na Antarctica, pode ser que os dados estejam disponiveis on-line. Alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## Luis França (24 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Antarctic glaciers surge to ocean*

UK scientists working in Antarctica have found some of the clearest evidence yet of instabilities in the ice of part of West Antarctica.

If the trend continues, they say, it could lead to a significant rise in global sea level.
The new evidence comes from a group of glaciers covering an area the size of Texas, in a remote and seldom visited part of West Antarctica.
The "rivers of ice" have surged sharply in speed towards the ocean.
David Vaughan, of the British Antarctic Survey, explained: "It has been called the weak underbelly of the West Antarctic Ice Sheet, and the reason for that is that this is the area where the bed beneath the ice sheet dips down steepest towards the interior. 



Destas alterações é que a imprensa não gosta de falar...


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Humans and Nature to Blame for Arctic Meltdown*









*
Ice-free coastal waters in February considered exceptional, even in Southern Finland*


----------



## Blizzard (1 Mar 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Expert: Arctic polar cap may disappear this summer


----------



## Minho (8 Mar 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Interessante... uma coisa que já não se via há muito tempo.... 

Os dois polos a aumentarem a superfície de gelo ao mesmo tempo. Reparem como no ano passado o polo norte já tinha iniciado a curva descendente..


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Abrandamento da cobertura de gelo no Hemisfério Norte*








*Em grande forma continua o Hemisfério Sul, continua bem lançado com uma anomalia positiva, pode 2008 vir a bater recordes...*








.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*



Luis França disse:


> Provavelmente a mistura das moléculas de carbono com o oxigénio do ar ... isto para ser politicamente correcto ...





 Tb estou inclinado para ai. CO2 esse grande papão da humanidade.

Mas alguem já viu alguma noticia de que se quebram records de quantidade de gelo no Polo sul? Que o HS teve mais um não Verão? Dá que pensar não dá?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Será que vamos passar a ter apenas um polo  (gelado) que valerá por dois.

Penso que é meteorologicamente impossivel pois afinal são os polos que fazem com que tenhamos um clima "equilibrado".


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2008 às 14:15)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Impressionante  eles estão agora no Outono quando chegar o Inverno nem quero imaginar


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

O Artico neste momento está com uma area gelada de 13,817,188 km2 (Abril 11, 2008), o que significa que desde 2003 este é o valor mais elevado, juntamente com o ano de 2003 que tinha nesta data um valor de 13,950,938 Km2.

De referir que em relação a igual data no ano passado a superficie gelada era de 13,159,688Km2, o que representa cerca de 5% de superficie gelada a mais.






Irei actualizando estes valores ao longo da epoca de degelo e tentarei fazer a ligação com a influência directa que isso terá no nosso clima.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Oceano Antárctico está a arrefecer*
_Expedição científica a bordo do navio Polarstern terminou na semana passada_

Polarstern em viagem num ambiente fantástico 
O mar profundo da Antárctida está a arrefecer, o que pode estar a estimular a circulação das massas de água oceânicas. Esta é a primeira conclusão da expedição a bordo do "Polarstern", uma iniciativa do Instituto alemão Alfred Wegener para a Investigação Polar e Marinha que terminou na semana passada em Punta Arenas, no Chile. Segundo os investigadores, as imagens de satélite recolhidas durante o Verão antárctico revelam a maior extensão de gelo marinho alguma vez registada. 

O objectivo da expedição Polarstern ANT-XXIV/3 era investigar a circulação oceânica e estudar os ciclos oceânicos de materiais que estão dependentes dela. Os principais projectos a bordo eram o CASO (Climate of Antarctica and the Southern Ocean) e o GEOTRACES, parte do programa oficial do 

_Ano Internacional Polar para o Antárctico _

Imagem de trabalho da expedição que terminou a semana passada 
Sob a direcção de Eberhard Fahrbach, oceanógrafo no Instituto Alfred Wegener, 58 cientistas de dez países estiveram a bordo do navio de investigação PolarStern, entre 6 de Fevereiro e 16 de Abril. Estudaram as correntes oceânicas, a distribuição de temperatura, os níveis de sal e fizeram análises das substâncias na água do mar antárctico. 

"Queríamos investigar o papel do oceano austral no clima do passado, presente e futuro", disse Fahrbach. Segundo o responsável, o afundamento das massas de água no oceano antárctico está relacionada com as alterações da região, tendo por isso um papel determinante no clima global. 





_Impacto do Oceano Antárctido no clima global _

"Enquanto o último Verão árctico foi o mais quente registado, tivemos um Verão frio, com o gelo marinho a atingir o máximo alguma vez registado no Antárctico. Esta expedição deve dar-nos as bases para compreender os desenvolvimentos opostos que estão a ocorrer nos dois pólos", salientou Fahrbach. 




No âmbito do projecto GEOTRACES, a equipa verificou a diminuição da concentração de ferro, tendo medido a quantidade mais pequena alguma vez detectada no oceano. Segundo os investigadores, como o ferro é um elemento vital para o crescimento das algas, que assimilam CO2 do ar, esta diminuição da concentração de ferro pode servir de argumento contrário à posição que acredita que a extensão dos oceanos aumenta o sequestro de dióxido de carbono. 

_Rede autónoma de observação e medição _

De acordo com os responsáveis, como as alterações oceânicas só se tornam visíveis após vários anos e diferem espacialmente, os dados recolhidos durante a expedição não serão suficientes para determinar consequências e desenvolvimentos a longo prazo. 

Segundo os cientistas, as lacunas de informação só podem ser preenchidas com a ajuda de sistemas de observação autónomos, colocados no fundo do oceano ou à deriva, capazes de recolher sistematicamente informação ao longo dos anos. 

"Para contribuir para o Sistema de Observação do Oceano Austral ancorámos, no âmbito de uma cooperação internacional, 18 estações de observação e restaurámos outras 20. Com 65 sistemas flutuantes, capazes de recolher informações debaixo do gelo e com uma duração de vida até cinco anos, construímos uma rede de medição única e abrangente", salientou Fahrbach. 

Para chamar a atenção do público, em particular da geração mais nova, interessada em ciência e sensível aos processos ambientais, estiveram a bordo do navio duas professoras alemãs. "Trazemos para casa muitas impressões desta expedição e vamos ser capazes de passar uma imagem mais real das regiões polares e do seu impacto na Terra quando falarmos com os nossos alunos", disse Charlotte Lohse, uma das contempladas com a participação na expedição.

Fonte: CiênciaHoje


----------



## LUPER (22 Abr 2008 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*



Rog disse:


> *Oceano Antárctico está a arrefecer*
> _Expedição científica a bordo do navio Polarstern terminou na semana passada_
> 
> Polarstern em viagem num ambiente fantástico
> ...




Aí está uma noiticia despedida de preconceitos e que retratata aquilo que nós aqui já tinhamos falado, que a Antartica está a arrefecer, globalmente, claro.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Abr 2008 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*



Rog disse:


> *Oceano Antárctico está a arrefecer*
> _Expedição científica a bordo do navio Polarstern terminou na semana passada_
> 
> "Polarstern em viagem num ambiente fantástico
> ...



Fiquei algo confuso, pois não consegui perceber se se trata do "mar profundo" arrefecendo ou do arrefecimento nas profundezas do mar!

Se houvesse aquecimento na Antartida seria natural o descongelamento de antigas calotes polares, com o consequente fluxo de água doce a 0ºC para as profundezas (como que uma corrente marítima) provocando tal arrefecimento!

Também desconhecemos a velocidade de resposta do sistema, ou melhor, o desfasamento temporal entre as causas e os respectivos efeitos. Quanto tempo levaria uma calote antartica do tamanho do Algarve descongelada a infiltrar-se no oceano até às profundezas?! A água doce a uma temperatura baixa demora algum tempo a misturar-se com a água salgada, até pode ramificar-se em várias correntes e dissipar-se numa vasta região arrefecendo-a. É por isso que se deve ter sempre alguma reserva ao associar dados/constatações que não passam de efeitos/consequências de com fenómenos actuais, pois provavelmente terão mais a ver com fenómenos ocorridos no passado recente! 

Tenho sempre algumas reservas, penso que existe muita coisa ainda por explorar.


----------



## LUPER (22 Abr 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Fiquei algo confuso, pois não consegui perceber se se trata do "mar profundo" arrefecendo ou do arrefecimento nas profundezas do mar!
> 
> Se houvesse aquecimento na Antartida seria natural o descongelamento de antigas calotes polares, com o consequente fluxo de água doce a 0ºC para as profundezas (como que uma corrente marítima) provocando tal arrefecimento!
> 
> ...



Outra possivel explicação, digo eu, será a diminuição de sunspots ao longo do ciclo 23. É muito dificil saber o que se passa, por muitos estudos que existam, o numero de variáveis é tão grande e complexo, que ainda levará muitos anos a que o Homem consiga ter uma resposta cabal sobre o que se passa.


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Deixo uma série de textos interessantes sobre gelo, neve, água e aquecimento global. Acho que vale a pena a leitura dos mesmos. Mais neve e gelo não é contraditório com aquecimento. Se há mais vapor de água na atmosfera pode haver mais neve. Pelo que a questão fundamental não é tanto a existência pontual de bastante neve ou gelo em determinado local e altura do ano, mas quanto tempo ele se aguenta, pois se aguentar bastante há menos aquecimento devido ao albedo, de contrário mais neve até poderá ser um sintoma de aquecimento devido à presença de mais vapor de água em locais ou alturas do ano que são frias mas secas, como por exemplo Bagdad/Iraque este ano , ou quem sabe, especulando, as cotas baixas em Portugal de 2006 e 2007. Nós cá em Portugal bem que conhecemos o terrivel duelo entre o frio e a precipitação.

Este ano será por isso bastante importante seguir o que se passará no Ártico em Agosto e Setembro.

*If global warming is occurring, why was the winter of 2007-2008 so cold and snowy?*



> The planet was much snowier and warmer than usual during the winter of 2007-2008, according to statistics released today by the National Climatic Data Center. Snow cover extent over the Northern Hemisphere during the period December 2007 - February 2008 was the fourth greatest on record, and was the greatest on record for January. Satellite-derived snow cover records extend back to 1967. Some regions of the Middle East, such as Baghdad, Iraq saw their first snow in living memory, and seasonal snowfall records were broken in Wisconsin and a few places in the Northeastern U.S. Surprisingly, the winter also ranked much above average in temperature--it was the 16th warmest December through February period in the 128-year global record. This puts the winter of 2007-2008 in the warmest 13% of all winters. Temperatures this winter were a bit cooler than recent winters because of an ongoing strong La Niña event in the Eastern Pacific Ocean, which has dramatically cooled the ocean surface waters. By one measure (the surface pressure difference between Darwin and Tahiti), February 2008 was the strongest February La Niña event on record. The last time we had a winter this cool was during 2000-2001, which also happened to be the last time we had a major winter La Niña event.
> 
> Figure 1. Departure of temperature from average for the winter of 2007-2008. Image credit: National Climatic Data Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Water, Water, Water*



> The observed and predicted changes to the climate that are forced by carbon dioxide and other greenhouse gases is often called “global warming.” Few argue that the Earth has warmed in the past century. There is a large body of evidence that this observed warming is related to increasing greenhouse gases. Greenhouse gases increase because of the burning of fossil fuels. This warming can be distinguished from warming that occurs due to known sources of natural variability. If there is warming due to unknown sources of variability, well – we really can’t say anything about that which we know nothing about. We continue to look for that which we do not know, but the likelihood of us finding a mechanism other than greenhouse gas increases to explain the current warming is very low. The physics of the warming are simple and robust, and the information collected from many sources is consistent to a very high degree. There is some information that is inconsistent or still not satisfactorily explained. I cannot point to any inconsistency that I am aware of that would be a potential smoking gun to refute the basic tenets of “global warming.”
> 
> Warming is the most simple and the most sure prediction. An increase in sea level rise due to both the warming of the oceans and melting of ice on land is also quite certain. The change in sea level is an indicator of the role of water in the climate. In a consequential way, climate change is more about water than it is about warming. The difference between ice ages and temperate periods is a difference between water being stored as ice, liquid, or vapor. The temperature of the atmosphere strongly influences the amount of water vapor that can be held in the atmosphere as well as the amount of ice that exists on land. It is the balance between the different phases of water that defines climate regimes like the ice age, temperate periods, and a greenhouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Arctic sea ice melting season begins*

The annual Arctic melting season has begun. We've just passed the Spring Equinox, so the North Pole is now in 24-hour daylight. Will the melting of Arctic sea ice this year surpass last year's record? Well, we have a greater areal extent of ice over the Arctic this month compared to April of last year, thanks to some cool Arctic temperatures this winter. In particular, the ice in the Bering Straight between Alaska and Russia extends quite a bit further south than in 2007. This extra ice will likely delay the melting season a bit this year, giving some hope that we won't surpass last year's record melt. However, if weather similar to last summer occurs--unusually clear skies and high pressure over the Arctic--this extra ice will not help much, because it is all thin, first-year ice. It is the thick, 2-9 year old ice that is most able to resist summer melting, and the amount of old multi-year ice is only about half of what it was in 2007. This is apparent from images taken by the QuikSCAT satellite, which carries the SeaWinds scatterometer. This instrument emits a pulse of microwave energy that bounces off the ice and returns to the satellite. Old, multi-year ice is thicker, and reflects a different amount of microwave energy back to the satellite than thin ice, resulting in a whiter image. Thin, first-year ice appears a darker grey. It is apparent from Figure 1 that we have only about half of the old, multi-year ice that we had last year. In fact, thin first-year ice extends past the North Pole, raising the distinct possibility that this year's melt will allow one to sail a ship all the way to the North Pole in September, for the first time since humans began testing Arctic waters with ships in 1497. In addition, a large region of the old ice north of Alaska is highly fractured, making it vulnerable to melting.






Figure 1. QuikSCAT images of the Arctic from April 4, 2007 and April 4, 2008. The boundary of old, multi-year ice is marked in yellow, and 2008 has about half the old ice of 2007. Image credit: NOAA/NESDIS/ORA.

*How did we lose so much old ice in the past year?*
Part of the lost old ice melted during the record-breaking melt season of 2007, which was fueled both by global warming and a natural (but unusual) sunny summer. Another big chunk of old ice was lost due to natural wind patterns between September 2007 and March 2008. An animation of the sea ice available from Environment Canada's sea ice page (click on "Updated QuikScat animation") reveals that strong winds pushed large amounts of old ice out of the Arctic southward along the east coast of Greenland. So, we can't blame the melting of the Arctic sea ice entirely on global warming--natural weather patterns also played a significant role.

*The forecast*
It's impossible to guess what the dominant Arctic weather pattern will be this summer, and what level of melting we will get. With the loss of so much old ice over the past year, though, even an average summer has the potential to melt much more ice this summer compared to last summer--all the way to the North Pole. There's also a good chance that we'll see the fabled Northwest Passage open up again, since most of the ice along the Passage is young, first-year ice. We'll just have to wait and see how the summer unfolds.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=916&tstamp=200803


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

*Summer Snow*


> Total snow cover for the northern hemisphere (NH) is an important indicator of the condition of the climate, and a factor affecting northern-hemisphere albedo. More snow cover doesn’t necessarily indicate colder temperatures. Total snowfall depends on temperature and humidity, and warmer temperatures increase the amount of water vapor the air can hold, increasing the total potential snowfall. Still, they’re at least partly related to temperature; there’s certainly more snow during winter than summer. Snow is an important part of the earth’s albedo, or reflectivity to incoming sunlight; fresh snow is one of the most highly reflective surfaces found on the planet.
> 
> Has snow cover shown trends over the last several decades? NH snow cover data since late 1966 can be obtained from Rutgers University. Let’s take a look.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Por mais que leia as diferentes correntes e as diferentes opiniões, por mais que entenda aqueles que crêem no aquecimento global, aqueles que dizem que este simplesmente não existe e por mais que se apresentem números e observações contraditórias, a informação fundamentada é sem dúvida o melhor ponto de análise! Problema é quando esta informação e observações bem fundamentadas levantam um outro mar de questões!

Esta visão mais neve Igual a mais água a evaporar tem fundamento! É verdade! Se atribuirmos causas humanas para este aqueciemento poderemos dizer que o ser humano tem muito a fazer! Mas a história da terra demonstra que as coisas não são bem assim! ISto se todos acreditarmos nas ICE AGES. Basicamente não estivemos lá para tirar fotos ou relatar os acontecimentos (Ai Mário, o que não terias delirado com isso  ). Acreditamos no papel de historiadores, de cientistas e evidências que vieram relatadas até aos dias de hoje. Mas sabemos também que os níveis das águas já foram superiores aos que são actualmente...

Basicamente voltamos á mesma história dos ciclos naturais difíceis de entender. Aqueles para as quais já encontrámos "n" explicações. Ás vezes abstenho-me de opinar neste tópico porque acho que não possuo a fundamentação científica necessária para este tema tão complexo... é bom ver que outros pesquisam, se interessam a fundo e conseguem transmitir a vontade de outros (como eu) aprenderem mais. Mas acho sinceramente que a compreensão do futuro passa também muito pelo entendimento do passado.

Ou seja e voltando ao início (porque não quero perder o fio do meu raciocínio), questão fácil e pertinente, quiçá básica da minha parte: Existia já o ser humano, poluidor, irresponsável, o mundo industrializado, o CO2, os gases com efeito de estufa, etc, etc... em décadas, séculos, milénios, eras que nos antecederam, para tamanha revolução ao longo dos tempos no nosso planeta. Obviamente que não! Agora será este argumento apenas uma desculpa para nada fazer... e se fizermos algo será que teremos um suavizar de um caos que muitos prevêm ou estaremos a acelarar tudo isto...

Desculpem o longo desabafo... é para compensar as vezes que tou aqui caladinho a ler os vossos interessantes pensamentos 


EDIT: Por momentos perdi-me e pensei que estava no tópico "há mesmo aquecimento global". Os temas tão muito próximos, penso que o que disse não está desenquadrado porque vem a propósito do tópico aqui presente.


----------



## LUPER (24 Abr 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento Criosfera 2007/2008*

Esses textos são todos muito bons, mas escamoteam o Hemisferio Sul porquê? Então se tivermos mais gelo e mais frio, mesmo assim continuamos a ter aquecimento global? E se tivermos menos água e mais calor?Também continua a ser aquecimento global? Então se percebo bem, basicamente é tudo originado pelo aquecimento global? Ou eu é que estou a entender mal?


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 11:24)

Os dados da criosfera até Março indicam que em Março o Ártico embora ainda bastante abaixo da média recuperou para niveis superiores aos últimos 4 anos, e o Antártico soma e segue com a maior cobertura dos últimos 30 anos para esse mês.



> According to the National Snow and Ice Data Center, the March 2008 Northern Hemisphere sea ice extent, which is measured from passive microwave instruments onboard NOAA satellites, was below the 1979-2000 mean, but greater than the previous four years. This was the sixth least March sea ice extent on record. The past four years had the least March sea ice extent since records began in 1979. Sea ice extent for March has decreased at a rate of 2.8%/decade (since satellite records began in 1979) as temperatures in the high latitude Northern Hemisphere have risen at a rate of approximately 0.37°C/decade over the same period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Meanwhile, the March 2008 Southern Hemisphere sea ice extent was much above the 1979-2000 mean. This was the largest sea ice extent in March (28.6% above the 1979-2000 mean) over the 30-year historical period, surpassing the previous record set in 1994 by 10.9%. Sea ice extent for March has increased at a rate of 4.2%/decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Olhando para alguns mais recentes, o Ártico em finais de Abril recuperou ainda mais e está acima dos niveis dos últimos 6 anos atrás.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 15:04)

Ponto de situação da Criosfera:

O Hemisfério sul continua excelente e assim deverá continuar visto que vamos agora entrar no Inverno.







O Ártico depois de em Abril ter recuperado para niveis superiores aos dos últimos 6 anos parece agora começar a fraquejar um pouco. 






Ainda assim, para a data mantem-se num nivel razoável comparativamente aos últimos anos, embora estes últimos anos estejam todos eles abaixo da média.


----------



## José M. Sousa (18 Jun 2008 às 20:35)

Vince disse:


> Ponto de situação da Criosfera:
> 
> O Hemisfério sul continua excelente e assim deverá continuar visto que vamos agora entrar no Inverno.
> 
> ...



Em relação ao Árctico,  há este senão em relação à recuperação do gelo:

Yes, I know you’ve all heard we’ve had “record” refreezing of Arctic ice. Big shock, there. We had record melting followed by a temporary cooling La Niña event. What those denier/delayer-1000 talking points don’t tell you is that the refrozen ice is *very thin *and still at record low levels following the staggering ice loss this summer.

http://climateprogress.org/2008/03/19/noaanasansidc-arctic-ice-is-alarmingly-scarce-and-thin/

Já agora sobre a Antárctica:

http://climateprogress.org/2008/03/...f-disintegration-underscores-a-warming-world/

«Satellite imagery from the [NSIDC] reveals that a 13,680 square kilometer (5,282 square mile) ice shelf has begun to collapse because of rapid climate change in a fast-warming region of Antarctica.…»


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 23:37)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Já agora sobre a Antárctica:
> http://climateprogress.org/2008/03/...f-disintegration-underscores-a-warming-world/
> «Satellite imagery from the [NSIDC] reveals that a 13,680 square kilometer (5,282 square mile) ice shelf has begun to collapse because of rapid climate change in a fast-warming region of Antarctica.…»




Sim, quanto ao Ártico a cobertura não quer dizer muito, a espessura obviamente é reduzida, vamos esperar para ver o que se passa este ano em Setembro e nos próximos anos.

Mas quanto à Antárctica, eu já conhecia a notícia dessa quebra mas não lhe dou muita importância, o tom enquadro-o pessoalmente na categoria "alarmismo" não muito bem fundamentado do lado dos warmers. Até pode de facto ser causado pelo aquecimento da última década, mas acho que com ou sem aquecimento, certamente no passado o gelo se quebrou desta forma  muitas outras vezes, quanto mais não seja por razões estruturais, regime de ventos, etc,etc. Com uma La Nina forte que agora estará a terminar o hemisfério sul tem tido temperaturas baixas. Se o gelo quebrou acho que não foi por causa do calor, as próprias imagens parecem mostrar um colapso estrutural que provavelmente um dia ocorreria de qualquer forma, com ou sem aquecimento antropogénico. No passado se calhar ocorreu ouutras vezes e não havia ninguém para o registar. Eventualmente poderia ser a água mais quente, mas até aí parece que não é esse o caso conforme umas pesquisas recentes, há uma zona mais quente mas muitas outras estão bem frias. 
É apenas uma opinião pessoal sobre o assunto.


----------



## José M. Sousa (20 Jun 2008 às 14:03)

Science: Greenland can warm 2-4°C in one year!


http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/19/science-greenland-can-warm-2-to-4-°c-in-one-year/

«O TEMPO PARA AGIR É ONTEM»


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Jun 2008 às 10:23)

Vince disse:


> Mas quanto à Antárctica, eu já conhecia a notícia dessa quebra mas não lhe dou muita importância, o tom enquadro-o pessoalmente na categoria "alarmismo" não muito bem fundamentado do lado dos warmers.



Mais vale prevenir: 


http://www.windows.ucar.edu/tour/link=/earth/polar/cli_antarcticpenn.html

Warming on the Antarctic Peninsula
A view of the Larson B Ice Shelf (Antarctica) breaking apart in 2002, compiled using MODIS images
Courtesy of the National Snow and Ice Data Center

The Antarctic Peninsula, the part of Antarctica furthest from the South Pole, has been warming rapidly, five times faster than the global average.  Since 1945, the Antarctic Peninsula has warmed about 4.5°F (2.5°C).

Some of the most dramatic impacts of warming are collapsing ice shelves.  Since 1974, 6760 square miles (17,500 square kilometers) of ice have collapsed into the Southern Ocean. The animation at the left shows the time-lapse breakup of the Larsen B ice shelf.  When an ice shelf collapses into the ocean, the glacier it was connected to on shore is less supported.  Scientists are finding that Antarctic glaciers are moving more quickly towards the ocean once an ice shelf is gone. 

The waters of the Southern Ocean are also warming. Warmer ocean water speeds the melting of ice shelves and it is having an impact on the sensitive marine ecosystem of the Southern Ocean too. The number of Antarctic krill, an important animal near the bottom of the Southern Ocean food chain, may be shrinking because of warming waters and melting sea ice. Less winter sea ice has also affected penguins in the region. Areas of the Antarctic Peninsula that were once lively Adelie penguin colonies are now abandoned. The remains of their simple rock nests litter the landscape. (To take a look at an abandoned colony, click here.) Many of these penguins have moved south to areas that are colder.

Unlike the rapidly warming Antarctic Peninsula, temperatures in the interior of the Antarctic continent do not appear to be rising.  However, global climate models indicate that Antarctica will become warmer in the future.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2008 às 11:36)

*Polo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão*

"_Ambiente: Polo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão - especialistas norte-americanos
28 de Junho de 2008, 11:17

Madrid, Espanha 28 Jun (Lusa) - O Pólo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão devido ao aquecimento global, alertaram investigadores do Centro de Dados sobre Gelo e Neve dos Estados Unidos.

Segundo os cientistas, a possibilidade do gelo que cobre o Ártico derreter é de mais de 50 por cento devido à camada espessa de gelo, que durante muitos anos cobriu a região, ter vindo a derreter e ter sido substituída por uma enorme placa de gelo fino, que pode facilmente derreter com o Verão.

O aumento generalizado das temperaturas, a causa do aquecimento global, está a afectar também, e de forma grave, as regiões polares do planeta, referem os cientistas citados pelo jornal espanhol 'El País'.

Os cientistas temem agora que o desaparecimento de uma parte importante do gelo leve a outra consequência: o oceano absorva mais calor e faça aumentar ainda mais as temperaturas do clima local.

Se isto ocorresse originaria um problema no meio-ambiental, mas também político, uma vez que as nações com territórios no Oceano Glaciar Ártico poderiam aceder com mais facilidade aos valiosos recursos naturais desta zona do planeta, ainda por explorar._"

HN

Lusa/fim
_in SOL_

Mais um estudo sobre o tema!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Junho 2008*

Bom Dia.. hoje de manhã ouvi dizer na RTP que o gelo do polo norte ia desaparecer este verão..será que vem mesmo ai uma vaga de calor


----------



## martinus (29 Jun 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Junho 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia.. hoje de manhã ouvi dizer na RTP que o gelo do polo norte ia desaparecer este verão..será que vem mesmo ai uma vaga de calor



As notícias devem ser transformadas em linguagem simples, e somente depois devem ser interpretadas:

"Na televisão disseram, que um indivíduo qualquer disse (não fixei o nome do indivíduo e nem sei se o indicaram), que este Verão há mais de 50% de probabilidades de o gelo do Pólo Norte derreter completamente"

Na minha interpretação, esta notícia, assim como quase todas as notícias televisivas que adivinham o futuro, não tem grande credibilidade. Resumindo: O indivíduo tem mais de 50% de probabilidades de estar errado.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2008 às 11:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Junho 2008*



> As notícias devem ser transformadas em linguagem simples, e somente depois devem ser interpretadas:
> 
> "Na televisão disseram, que um indivíduo qualquer disse (não fixei o nome do indivíduo e nem sei se o indicaram), que este Verão há mais de 50% de probabilidades de o gelo do Pólo Norte derreter completamente"
> 
> Na minha interpretação, esta notícia, assim como quase todas as notícias televisivas que adivinham o futuro, não tem grande credibilidade. Resumindo: O indivíduo tem mais de 50% de probabilidades de estar errado.



Eu quando ouvi a noticia não acreditei muito..


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2008 às 11:42)

Pois de facto tambem vi isso, penso que será normal  pois estamos em transição  isto é, a inversão do campo electromagnético levará atrás a localização do gelo em ambos os hemisférios.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2008 às 12:09)

Ora bem, por onde começar sobre o gelo no Polo Norte ?

Primeiro, começamos pela comunicação social. Já sabem como as notícias circulam pelo mundo, vão passando de jornal para jornal e quando chegam cá a Portugal já só vem o titulo e pouco mais, as principais explicações ficaram pelo caminho.

Segundo, quando é assim, convem tentar encontrar os originais, tentar perceber se o conteúdo da notícia coincide com o titulo, quem afirmou o quê, etc,etc. Neste caso o titulo já veio mal lá de fora, pois o conteúdo não diz taxativamente que o polo norte ficará sem gelo,os especialistas que falaram sobre o assunto disseram que havia uma boa possibilidade. Quando a notícia chega a Portugal quase só vem o titulo e os detalhes sobre o que foi mesmo dito perderam-se.

Terceiro, para perceber esta questão convem seguir com regularidade este tópico da Criosofera. Se acompanharam a criosfera por aqui sabem que este ano há uma grande dúvida sobre o que acontecerá no Ártico. Como sabem o Ártico teve mínimos históricos (desde que há registos) o ano passado, não só por causa do aquecimento global mas também por outros factores como o próprio tempo que fez no Ártico o ano passado e do regime de ventos. Entretanto recuperou alguma coisa (ver gráficos neste tópico mais atrás). 
A dúvida este ano é saber se esse gelo novo, de pouca espessura vai resistir de forma a que no global em Setembro estejamos acima dos minimos do ano passado.

Quarto, o Polo Norte por vezes fica sem gelo ou com pouco gelo, não é inédito no passado, tem a ver com as temperaturas, com o tempo que faz lá no verão, como foi o Inverno,com os ventos, etc. 
É irrelevante se em determinada altura no fim do Verão haver uma zona especifica com água e gelo solto, e que essa zona seja exactamente o polo norte. O que importa é a dimensão do degelo, se falta gelo numa grande area, etc,etc. E para isso é que servem os gráficos que se tem posto aqui com regularidade.

O que disseram as pessoas por detrás destas notícias foi isto:



> This meant that about 70 per cent of the sea ice present this spring was single-year ice formed over last winter. Scientists predict that at least 70 per cent of this single-year ice – and perhaps all of it – will melt completely this summer, Dr Serreze said.
> 
> "Indeed, for the Arctic as a whole, the melt season started with even more thin ice than in 2007, hence concerns that we may even beat last year's sea-ice minimum. *We'll see what happens, a great deal depends on the weather patterns in July and August*," he said.
> 
> Ron Lindsay, a polar scientist at the University of Washington in Seattle, agreed that much now depends on what happens to the Arctic weather in terms of wind patterns and hours of sunshine. "*There's a good chance that it will all melt away at the North Pole, it's certainly feasible, but it's not guaranteed*," Dr Lindsay said.



Ou seja, tendo em conta os mínimos do ano passado, tendo em conta a espessura reduzida de muito do gelo actual, este ano conforme o tempo que fará em Julho e Agosto, existe a possibilidade de realmente uma vasta região incluindo o polo norte ficarem sem gelo de uma forma inédita. Mas também pode não suceder. Outra coisa que diz a notícia, e que é verdade e preocupante, quanto menos gelo, mais aquecimento haverá por via do albedo, menos gelo menor a quantidade de radiação solar que é reflectida.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois de facto tambem vi isso, penso que será normal  pois estamos em transição  isto é, a inversão do campo electromagnético levará atrás a localização do gelo em ambos os hemisférios.



Mário, já sabes o que peço. Fontes ? Estudos ? Cientistas ? Referências ? Sem isso nada feito.

Não é chegar aqui e por uma coisa qualquer, senão eu também chego aqui e ponho a minha teoria de que o polo norte derrete porque o Benfica anda a jogar mal


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 14:21)

Realmente a área de gelo no ártico está a cair a pique, aproximando-se dos níveis do ano passado.




No entanto, do outro lado do planeta, o gelo no antártico sobe a pique, e tem uma maior área de gelo do que tinha o ano passado por esta altura:




Disto resulta que ao nível global temos mais ou menos um equilibrio, com uma anomalia actual praticamente nula:


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jun 2008 às 18:13)

Hoje vem uma notícia no Jornal Correio da Manhã, em que refere:
"Aquecimento Global - Polo Norte sem gelo

O Pólo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão devido ao aquecimento global, alertaram investigadores do Centro de Dados sobre Gelo e Neve dos Estados Unidos"

No Diário Digital/Lusa vem também:

"Polo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão 

O Pólo Norte poderá ficar sem gelo este Verão devido ao aquecimento global, alertaram investigadores do Centro de Dados sobre Gelo e Neve dos Estados Unidos. 
Segundo os cientistas, a possibilidade do gelo que cobre o Ártico derreter é de mais de 50 por cento devido à camada espessa de gelo, que durante muitos anos cobriu a região, ter vindo a derreter e ter sido substituída por uma enorme placa de gelo fino, que pode facilmente derreter com o Verão.

O aumento generalizado das temperaturas, a causa do aquecimento global, está a afectar também, e de forma grave, as regiões polares do planeta, referem os cientistas citados pelo jornal espanhol 'El País'.

Os cientistas temem agora que o desaparecimento de uma parte importante do gelo leve a outra consequência: o oceano absorva mais calor e faça aumentar ainda mais as temperaturas do clima local.

Se isto ocorresse originaria um problema no meio-ambiental, mas também político, uma vez que as nações com territórios no Oceano Glaciar Ártico poderiam aceder com mais facilidade aos valiosos recursos naturais desta zona do planeta, ainda por explorar.

Diário Digital / Lusa"

Sinceramente o que penso, é o seguinte:

O Polo Norte irá derreter uma grande porção, talvez o maior recuo dos últimos anos, isto porquê? Porque a área recuperada neste Inverno é ainda assim pouco espessa, pelo que deverá derreter com facilidade. Observando os gráficos do André é de prever que a curva de derretimento continue acentuada nos próximos 2 meses e que depois suavize, pois, restará a camada mais espessa, com mais lentidão a derreter. Mas não creio de forma alguma que a calote polar desapareça, quando muito, libertar-se-iam imensos icebergs, ficando à deriva à mercê das correntes e dos ventos.

Quando referem que o Polo Norte irá derreter com 50% de confiança, então devem também existem 50% de hipóteses de estarem errados.

Também constatei que a Antartida tem recuperado bem, o que não me espanta, pois sei que a Antartida (continente) é bem mais fria que o Polo Norte (mar). Se houver uma alteração da distribuição da precipitação a favor da Antartida, é bem provável que esta aumente a sua superfície gelada, ou no mínimo o seu volume de gelo. Não podemos por isso, comparar o Polo Norte ao Polo Sul sem antes compreendermos as suas diferenças, bem como a possibilidade de uma distribuição desigual das respectivas precipitações.

Quanto ao alerta do Mário Barros, eu posso estar equivocado e sou humilde o suficiente para isso, mas a verdade é que não tenho conhecimento de que a inversão do campo magnético possa influenciar em algo o nosso clima. Deus nos livre de tal inversão, não que não aconteça ciclicamente, mas o perigo não está no facto da agulha da bússula indicar um sentido contrário ao que estamos habituados, mas sim, refiro-me ao periodo mais ou menos longo, em que esta possa ficar desorientada sem Norte/Sul definidos. Já pensaram no que aconteceria a todas as espécies migratórias aves, peixes e insectos?! E o que aconteceria a todas as espécies que não sendo migratórias se orientam pelo seu "Norte"?! Não quero nem pensar, seria algo semelhante a um daqueles filmes do Hitchcock!!

Pior ainda seria que no periodo de inversão magnética em que não há orientação definida, ficassemos sem campo magnético, que como já referi é devido ao movimento de rotação do nosso núcleo interno de ferro com flutuações convectivas, é este o motor do planeta, um electroiman gigante com polos definidos. Sem campo magnético, aí sim, o nosso clima seria afectado, pois não teriamos qualquer protecção à acção dos ventos solares, e aí as nossas preocupações com o aquecimento global não seriam mais que uma piada de mau gosto.

A Terra muda o seu eixo de rotação ciclicamente, isso é algo que acontece lentamente e tem a ver com mecânica e não com electromagnetismo! Como todos sabem, o Norte magnético não coincide com o Norte geográfico, pelo que digo mais, o ciclo de inversão dos polos magnéticos é algo de irregular e imprevisível e não está relacionado com o movimento mecânico da Terra, mas sim com a dinâmica do movimento do núcleo de ferro do nosso planeta.

A acontecer o derretimento do Polo Norte por completo, isso alteraria e de que maneira as correntes termosalinas e a circulação atmosférica geral, dado que, o menor albedo, a maior quantidade de água doce, a superfície marítima polar agora exposta aos ventos produziria mudanças estranhas no nosso clima (pelo menos nas vizinhanças do circulo polar ártico a curto prazo e depois no resto do globo), mudanças comparáveis ao bater de asas da borboleta da teoria do caos. Não sei se esta água libertada do derretimento do polo norte, se iria manter-se à superfície do oceano ou se esta iria afundar-se, pois por um lado é água doce (menos densa, logo flutua), mas por outro lado teria uma temperatura de 0ºC sendo que até aos 3.98ºC iria aumentar a sua densidade afundado-se no oceano.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 11:36)

Comparando os níveis de gelo no dia 1 de Julho, deste e no ano anterior no Pólo Norte.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 11:53)

Assim há primeira vista, só aquelas duas zonas que circundei parecem ter menos gelo este ano. De resto as coisas parecem mais compostas 
Vamos lá ver se se aguenta.






Ao nível da concentração de gelo é que há uma maior diferença. O ano passado encontrava-se mais concentrado junto ao continente americano e este ano a concentração está mais do lado asiático.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2008 às 11:56)

Bem, à primeira vista parece ter havido um avanço da superfície de gelo. Nota-se algum recuo a norte do Canadá, mas no geral a extensão é maior. O gradiente de cores não mostra a espessura, apenas a percentagem de cobertura! Vamos ver qual a evolução.. Mas à partida parece desdramatizar os piores cenários de degelo..


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2008 às 15:19)

*Oceano Árctico: estação polar evacuada*

Uma estação polar do Oceano Árctico ocupada por cientistas russos vai ser evacuada devido ao derretimento da placa de gelo em que assenta, revelou esta terça-feira a cadeia de televisão norueguesa NRK, escreve a Lusa. «Vamos evacuar de emergência a estação do Norte polar», explicou à NRK Vladimir Strougatski, vice-presidente da Federação dos Exploradores Polares na Rússia. 
A placa de gelo em que assenta a estação, a 120 quilómetros do arquipélago norueguês de Svalbard, derreteu consideravelmente, passando de uma superfície de 15 quilómetros quadrados em Setembro de 2007 para 600 metros quadrados hoje, segundo a mesma fonte. Os vinte cientistas russos que vivem na estação chegaram à placa de gelo em Setembro de 2007 e lá deviam ficar até Setembro próximo. 
Um quebra-gelos russo, o Mikhail Somov, deverá partir à noite de Arkhangelsk, no Norte da Rússia, para transportar os cientistas para o continente, segundo a NRK. 

PortugalDiário


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jul 2008 às 15:34)

Compreendo a emergência da situação.. Se estivesse numa plataforma de gelo com 15km2 e apenas me restassem 600m2, já lhes teria chamado alguns nomes menos próprios aos Russos do "Contnent"..  É que 600m2 é um quadrado com 24.5m de lado! Bolas, dormir é que eu não dormia descansado..


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 17:38)

Este ano a área de gelo está ligeiramente maior que no ano anterior




Comparando os últimos 3 anos com este





No HS desacelarou um pouco


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Jul 2008 às 23:46)

Antarctic ice shelf 'hanging by thread': European scientists


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080710/sc_afp/warmingantarcticaice


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 19:07)

*Polo Norte sem gelo? *

Um leitor apontou-me uma notícia que alerta para o facto do Polo Norte poder ficar sem gelo este ano. A leitura de diversas fontes na Internet demonstra também como o artigo é distorcido, parecendo cada jornalista lutar por levar a notícia aos seus leitores da forma mais exagerada possível. Mas vamos a algumas verdades...

-A superfície de gelo este ano é maior que a do ano anterior.
-Parece que erupções vulcânicas tem contribuído para aquecer o Árctico...
-Há muitos relatos de menos gelo no Árctico, nomeadamente relacionados com a passagem do Noroeste

In:EcoTretas

O que está a vermelho, considero bastante importante, pois pelo que se tem vindo a constatar é que a superficie terreste tem vindo a aquecer devido ao aumento de actividade no nucleo.


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2008 às 23:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que está a vermelho, considero bastante importante, pois pelo que se tem vindo a constatar é que a superficie terreste tem vindo a aquecer devido ao aumento de actividade no nucleo.



Dados, estudos, artigos ?


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2008 às 00:26)

A área de gelo é relativamente superior à do ano anterior, embora mantenha uma anomalia negativa.






Comparando a área de gelo no mesmo dia:


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 09:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que erupções vulcânicas tem contribuído para aquecer o Árctico...



Eu convidava o ecotretas que também é membro do forum a vir aqui suportar esta afirmação. Esta história dos "pareces" fica um bocado mal.
Espero que tenham noção da quantidade de energia geotérmica que é necessária para aquecer um Oceano (mesmo sendo pequeno neste caso) e provocar o degelo, isto supondo que querem atribuir o degelo do Ártico aos 2 vulcões submarinos que foram falados aqui há uns tempos. Não sou especialista em fisica/termodinâmica, mas do pouco que percebo parece-me que é um pouco como quererem aquecer um tacho com umas dezenas ou centenas de litros de água gelada com um par de  fósforos.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 10:39)

Ultimamente temos andado a olhar para o Ártico mas hoje chamo a atenção para o Sul. Andámos mais de um ano a falar do hemisfério sul e a situação lá deu vigor a todo o tipo de teorias e contra teorias, sobretudo a da influência do actual mínimo solar no clima planetário. Muitas vezes referi aqui que deveriamos esperar pelo fim da La Nina para ver o que se passava depois. 

As últimas semanas, em pelo Inverno no Hemisfério sul, o Polo Sul tem tido anomalias positivas na temperatura que nalguns casos chegam a ser significativas, à volta dos +20ºC !

Provavelmente é apenas uma variabilidade do tempo actual, mas certamente os muitos que encheram a Net com as teorias da ausência do ciclo solar 24 agora vão ter pelo menos um pouco mais de calma, pois o sol continua quieto como até aqui quanto a manchas do novo ciclo e o gelo no polo sul ainda com anomalia positiva continua contudo a diminuir apesar de estarmos no Inverno por lá. Vamos ver se isto continua ou reverte. Ainda tem muitos meses para reverter esta tendência. Se pelo contrário continuar assim, se calhar entraremos também em terreno negativo quanto a cobertura de gelo também no polo sul. Mesmo em pleno mínimo solar bastante prolongado. Aguardemos pelos próximos meses.


*Anomalia Temperaturas 14 Junho a 13 Julho 2008*


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2008 às 23:12)

As temperaturas altas no antártico provocaram um travão tal no crescimento do gelo, que neste momento a anomalia deste é praticamente nula.





Já repararam nas novas imagens de satélite do gelo no ártico?

Look:









Mais detalhes aqui:
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/index.new.bandw.html


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:48)

Depois de ter visto aquelas anomalias na temperatura esperava uma alteração na anomalia do gelo, mas não tão significativa.


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Jul 2008 às 20:31)

O Ecotretas apenas coloca notícias que tenham fundamentação na Web, ocasionalmente também fundamentada em jornais ou outros medias portugueses.

Preocupo-me adicionalmente em verificar a idoneidade das notícias, embora francamente haja muita contra-informação na Web, mesmo dos sectores mais científicos. Tal é aliás um dos motivos do blog, o de evidenciar os disparates que se dizem e fazem à volta da Ecologia.

No caso da notícia transcrita pelo Mário Barros, a original está em
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/07/polo-norte-sem-gelo.html
No caso específico das erupções vulcânicas, o link que utilizei na altura foi http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080625/sc_afp/sciencegeologyoceansvolcano
mas ela já apareceu noutros sítios de referência, como http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/06/080626-arctic-volcano.html

Já agora, em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/07/fabrico-de-temperaturas.html podem ver outra notícia interessante sobre as temperaturas no Árctico.

Ecotretas


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Ecotretas disse:


> O Ecotretas apenas coloca notícias que tenham fundamentação na Web, ocasionalmente também fundamentada em jornais ou outros medias portugueses.
> 
> Preocupo-me adicionalmente em verificar a idoneidade das notícias, embora francamente haja muita contra-informação na Web, mesmo dos sectores mais científicos. Tal é aliás um dos motivos do blog, o de evidenciar os disparates que se dizem e fazem à volta da Ecologia.
> 
> ...





Desculpe ,mas está-se a contradizer-se,pois também comenta factos. No entanto já lhe já respondi acerca do comentário, do seu blog sobre os eucaliptos,o que é de pura ignorancia.


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Jul 2008 às 21:40)

Sobre os eucaliptos, realmente ainda não tinha respondido, porque realmente não consigo responder a tudo... Mas já tem lá a resposta...

E quanto aos factos, realmente comento-os. E apenas factos. Porque só assim é possível desmascarar esta gente...

Leia a verdade, comente-a cientificamente, e deixe a politiquice e o mal-dizer para outros foruns...

Ecotretas


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 21:58)

Tente investigar.Pois este não é o topico para discutir sobre os eucaliptos, e o sequestro de carbono por eles feito,e toda a sua importancia que eles têm no fogo em Portugal,e as razões economicas que o levaram a expandir em deterimento do pinheiro bravo.

Aconcelho a comprar a publicação da floresta portuguesa do PUBLICO, e lá vai encontrar os prós e contras. 
E não são ecologistas.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 00:18)

Ecotretas disse:


> Já agora, em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/07/fabrico-de-temperaturas.html podem ver outra notícia interessante sobre as temperaturas no Árctico.



É o exemplo típico de atirar areia para os olhos. Explique-me lá como se fosse uma criança em que é que esse artigo se relaciona com a nossa polémica ? 

Parece-me que em nada. Há um militar que num determinado local diz que no passado em vez de ir fazer os registos da estação se estava nas tintas para o assunto, ou porque estava um frio de rachar, ou porque tinha medo dos ursos. E não fazia devidamente os registos, inventava-os, nada que me supreenda, ainda hoje deve acontecer em muitos locais de registo manual. 

Agora explique-me, o que é que isso tem a ver com tudo isto ? Não consegue perceber a insignificância que tem o peso de determinados registos recolhidos num qualquer local há não sei quantas décadas atrás ? Não percebe que se alguém se dá ao trabalho de dar importância a isso e escrever um artigo sobre o assunto esse alguem tem uma agenda bem definida, e você ao reproduzir essa insignificância, tem também uma agenda, no mínimo a de atirar areia para os olhos ?

Como já disse muitas vezes, cepticismo é uma coisa excelente, ainda mais nesta questão. Eu também tenho muitas dúvidas, não gosto do Al Gore e desconfio dos algoritmos do Hansen, felizmente que nesta questão tenho dúvidas, mas estou cada vez mais farto deste tipo de lixo que floresce por aí. Entre uns fanáticos e outros, venha o diabo e escolha.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Jul 2008 às 09:51)

Vince disse:


> e desconfio dos algoritmos do Hansen



Pode explicar melhor? Porque não lhe pede explicações, a sério, sem ironia. Aposto que ele lhe responde. Eu pus aqui algures o contacto dele (e-mail).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 14:33)

Continua em recuperação em relação a anos anteriores


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 18:28)

O Ártico tem estado estável e melhor que o ano passado  esperemos que começe a recuperar, não deverá faltar muito.





Não era este ano que a TAP ia propor viagens para o Ártico   pois iria ficar sem gelo  afinal parece que o gelo não se diluiu todo.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 18:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Ártico tem estado estável e melhor que o ano passado  esperemos que começe a recuperar, não deverá faltar muito.



Por acaso nas últimas semanas cedeu bastante e estava a entrar em grandes percas. Mas como nestes dias houve essa tal erupção de frio deve safar-se acima do ano passado. Resta saber se apenas isso ou pelo menos consegue não ser o 2º pior ano de sempre. Durante boa parte do ano esteve bem melhor posicionado do que agora, desvaneceu-se bastante a folga que tinha.


*Em relação à média e ao ano passado*








*Em relação aos últimos 6 anos*


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso nas últimas semanas cedeu bastante e estava a entrar em grandes percas. Mas como nestes dias houve essa tal erupção de frio deve safar-se acima do ano passado. Resta saber se apenas isso ou pelo menos consegue não ser o 2º pior ano de sempre. Durante boa parte do ano esteve bem melhor posicionado do que agora, desvaneceu-se bastante a folga que tinha.
> 
> 
> *Em relação à média e ao ano passado*
> ...



chegando a junho ha sempre 1 pico a qe q s deve?


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2008 às 12:20)

stormy disse:


> chegando a junho ha sempre 1 pico a qe q s deve?



Bem visto, Stormy!

Cá para mim deve ser algum processo de calibração, pelos vistos semestral, pois parece-me ver uma correcção nos picos também em Dezembro..


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 01:06)

O Ártico no total da cobertura de gelo talvez não chegue (por pouco) aos mínimos históricos do ano passado, talvez se fique pela 2ª menor (quase certo) cobertura desde que há registos. Apesar da La Nina, apesar do mínimo solar, da neve em Bagdad, na China ou outras teorias adequadas ao arrefecimento supostamente em curso.








Nos últimos dias, pela primeira vez nos tempos modernos, o Ártico tornou-se circun-navegável. 
[ironia mode]Efeitos do arrefecimento global certamente  [/ironia mode]










> *Arctic becomes an island as ice melts*
> The North Pole has become an island for the first time in human history as climate change has made it possible to circumnavigate the Arctic ice cap.
> 
> The historic development was revealed by satellite images taken last week showing that both the north-west and north-east passages have been opened by melting ice.
> ...



PS: O artifo refere «first time in human history». Obviamente é errado afirmar isso desta forma. Primeira vez desde que há registos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2008 às 11:33)

Fazendo uma comparação entre o dia 31 de Agosto de 2007 e o 31 de Agosto deste ano, salta à vista que este ano há mais área de gelo, mas no entanto parece ter um volume de concentração menor.


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Out 2008 às 23:11)

http://climateprogress.org/2008/10/02/nsidc-stunner-arctic-ice-at-likely-record-low-volume/

Looks like the Arctic may have set a record this year after all. The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC) said today that Arctic sea ice volume likely hit a record low in 2008. They reconfirmed that the sea ice extent (or area) “dropped to the second-lowest level since satellite measurements began in 1979″ and that “Despite cooler temperatures and ice-favoring conditions, long-term decline continues.”

But the big news was the announcement about ice volume, since that has huge implications for future ice loss:

    NSIDC Research Scientist Walt Meier said, “Warm ocean waters helped contribute to ice losses this year, pushing the already thin ice pack over the edge. In fact, preliminary data indicates that 2008 probably represents the lowest volume of Arctic sea ice on record, partly because less multiyear ice is surviving now, and the remaining ice is so thin.”


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 00:02)

Depois dos 2º níveis mais baixos desde que há registos, o Árctico pelo menos parece estar a recuperar a um ritmo superior ao do ano passado, para já.


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2008 às 14:18)

Vince disse:


> Depois dos 2º níveis mais baixos desde que há registos, o Árctico pelo menos parece estar a recuperar a um ritmo superior ao do ano passado, para já.



e um ritmo muito accelerado..a que q se deve?


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2008 às 14:27)

como estará o degelo no antartico???


----------



## Paulo H (14 Out 2008 às 14:54)

stormy disse:


> e um ritmo muito accelerado..a que q se deve?



O ritmo acelerado é para mim bastante compreensível, e apesar de não ter dados para sustentar a minha opinião! Eu diria que, os sucessivos avanços do degelo enfraqueceram não só a extensão de gelo como a sua espessura!

O quero afirmar é que, decerto a recuperação da superfície de gelo é meramente ilusória, quer dizer, não é ilusória, mas trata-se de uma ilusão se pensarmos que a espessura original de gelo dificilmente será reposta, aliás, muito dificilmente! Facilmente se compreende que não se pode recuperar num ano, o que levou uma década a perder, apesar de tudo indicar que sim.

O que irá acontecer no futuro próximo, penso eu, é que a oscilação (amplitude) das variações na superfície de gelo irá aumentar, gelando tão rápido quanto o seu derretimento, e porquê?! Porque a espessura de gelo é fraca e muito sensível, originando curvas abrutas ao chegar a estação quente e ao chegar a estação fria! Ao recuperar-se esta superfície sensível de forma mais ou menos abruta (curva inclinada), seguir-se-à uma fase normal com a curva a esbater-se.

Conclusão: Para mim a amplitude de superfície de gelo aumentará significativamente, gelando tão rápido na periferia como o seu derretimento.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 15:12)

Paulo H disse:


> O quero afirmar é que, decerto a recuperação da superfície de gelo é meramente ilusória, quer dizer, não é ilusória, mas trata-se de uma ilusão se pensarmos que a espessura original de gelo dificilmente será reposta, aliás, muito dificilmente! Facilmente se compreende que não se pode recuperar num ano, o que levou uma década a perder, apesar de tudo indicar que sim.



Ora nem mais!

Pela imagem de satélite vemos que o gelo está a crescer a grande velocidade sim, (o árctico já deixou de ser circun-navegável.), mas muito do gelo tem uma baixa concentração, o que significa que é muito frágil.


----------



## belem (19 Out 2008 às 20:10)

Com o avançar do outono o gelo irá fortalecer e aumentar ainda mais, certo?


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 01:24)

belem disse:


> Com o avançar do outono o gelo irá fortalecer e aumentar ainda mais, certo?



Sim, até lá para Março o gelo está sempre a crescer e a fortalecer.
Quanto mais forte ele se tornar, mais tempo depois demorará a derreter.
O que é preciso é que fique mesmo muito frio por lá a ver se ele fortalece bem.

Porque se o frio não foi muito, ele cresce, mas como o volume não será muito, e aquando o degelo da primavera/verão, ele derreterá rapidamente.

Por agora, e apesar das noticias de que tem sido um Outono quente por lá, a área de gelo tem vindo a aumentar a uma boa velocidade. No entanto, se as temperaturas se mantiverem anomalamente positivas, então é de esperar que haja uma boa área de gelo sim, mas um volume não tão bom como à partida seria de esperar.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

O Ártico estava tão bem embalado, mas agora perdeu algum folgo

*Vs. Últimos 6 anos*






*Vs. Média 1979-2000 e ano 2007*


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

O Ártico com alguns pequenos avanços e recuos, a concentração de gelo ainda se encontra abaixo da média mas ainda assim, melhor do que em 2007.





Média; 2007 e 2008




Comparação dos últimos anos




Comparação da concentração de gelo no mesmo dia deste e ano anterior




No Hemisfério Sul mantêm-se dentro da média


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 21:18)

A cobertura de gelo no Ártico mantem-se ligeiramente abaixo da média, mas superior a igual período do ano de 2007. Na Antárctida está dentro dos valores normais.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 11:28)

Será que que se vai formar um corredor interno dentro da Antártida   toca a ir fazer filmagens de gelo a derreter para aquela zona e só mostrar aquela zona, o resto do gelo pode chegar há América do Sul que não faz mal.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

Há um ano atrás *Mário Barros*:



Minho disse:


>


----------

